# Stumpy Nubs Drill Impress Table



## Jg2259 (Aug 15, 2012)

I finally finished my stumpy nubs drill impress table. I was not going to try to build this because, being a newbie, it looked too complicated for me. But I decided to give it a try, and boy am I glad I did. I love it. 
I had a few hiccups along the way, and was unsure of the process on some occaisions, but I emailed Stumpy, and he took the time to walk me thru it. Not only is he a genius when it comes to inventing things, he is a truly nice guy and very helpful.
If you need a drill press table, or any of his other inventions, just go to his site, http://stumpynubs.com/. The plans are very reasonably priced.
Sorry, but I can not figure out a way to post pics of my drill press table.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Dang, I'm about to embark on a DP Table build & need to see one made from Sir Stumpy's plans!

To post a picture from your hard drive:
1) Click on the brown "img" button.
2) Click the "Browse" button & find your picture file.
3) Double Click on the file.
4) Click on "Insert this image" button.

The image "code" will paste to the first line of your post. You can "Cut & Paste" it to where you want it.


----------



## Jg2259 (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a pic of my drill press table


----------



## Jg2259 (Aug 15, 2012)

I hope it worked this time


----------



## Jg2259 (Aug 15, 2012)

This was a lot of fun to build.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya got the picture part down! Nice job, looks great.
Does the table have height adjustment, in and of itself? ie, not using the DP's own table adjustment.

BTW: You can post as many pictures, into a single post, as you want to.


----------



## Jg2259 (Aug 15, 2012)

No, the table itself does not have a height adjustment. I just use the drill press height adj. but it does have the x y table movement using drawer slides and allthread. It works like a dream. It has amazing precision for drilling evenly spaced holes.
Check out Stumpy's videos about it. It can also be used as a mini vertical lathe.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the input.
Looks like I'll need to design my own height adjustment.
I'm thinking cheap ass car jack…..
My DP doesn't have a handled crank for adjusting. :^(


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool. Nice job!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Lookin good! You should post this in the project section of the site!


----------

